# Vegetarian vs Non- Vegetarian



## Ronnie012 (May 14, 2017)

Vegetarian vs Non Vegetarian.

Vegan Non vegan.

Meat Vs No Meat

All fish no meat? All Milk no meat..



Let me start by saying that personally I am a non-vegetarian and I have been a non-vegan throughout my life.

But if I have to choose between a vegan and non-vegan lifestyle then I will choose vegan.


Why you may ask?

Because I feel vegetarian is healthier. Also it prevents treating animals, birds and other living creatures(which have an immune and nervous system and are self conscious) as food(specially birds like chickens etc.)

So let's start the debate- Which is better Veg vs Non veg?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

Eat what you want to, let others do the same.
If you consume any milk product, don't be a cow-vigilante or "veg is better" preacher.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Eat what you want to, let others do the same.
> If you consume any milk product, don't be a cow-vigilante or "veg is better" preacher.


I am a non-vegan myself. This thread is not for promoting vegetarianism or non-vegetarianism, rather a focus on whether a meat diet or a non-meat diet is a better alternative for leading a healthier, better life . Also nowhere have I mentioned Cow.

So lets keep our emotions and religious feelings aside and rather focus on the merits and demerits of each kind of food, be it vegan or non-vegan.


----------



## meetdilip (May 14, 2017)

Why kill animals ? Go veg. They feel pain too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I am a non-vegan myself. This thread is not for promoting vegetarianism or non-vegetarianism, rather a focus on whether a meat diet or a non-meat diet is a better alternative for leading a healthier, better life . Also nowhere have I mentioned Cow.
> 
> So lets keep our emotions and religious feelings aside and rather focus on the merits and demerits of each kind of food, be it vegan or non-vegan.


The reply wasn't directed towards you.
I just stated what people should do. As for the diet, have both veg and non veg food. Pulses/dal alone don't have enough protein and soya contains excess estrogen.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The reply wasn't directed towards you.
> I just stated what people should do. As for the diet, have both veg and non veg food. Pulses/dal alone don't have enough protein and soya contains excess estrogen.


Okay 

I think for a vegan apart from dal/pulses other protein rich diet forms are available which include - Paneer, cheese etc.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 14, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Why kill animals ? Go veg. They feel pain too.


Well you have a point here.

But a valid counter argument is present - Plants, like animals, also feel pain.

 " J. C. Bose, the great Indian physicist was one of the first in the world to prove that plants not only feel pain, but respond and communicate in their own ways. "

S0 if we have to stop killing animals because they feel pain, then I think we should also stop cutting down trees for the reason.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay
> 
> I think for a vegan apart from dal/pulses other protein rich diet forms are available which include - Paneer, cheese etc.


Paneer and cheese are milk products, so they aren't vegan, but tofu is.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Paneer and cheese are milk products, so they aren't vegan, but tofu is.


Yes but can milk be technically classified as non-veg?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yes but can milk be technically classified as non-veg?


Yes, since it doesn't grows on plants and you need to extract it from an animal (hence making it animal "juice"), except soy milk.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, since it doesn't grows on plants and you need to extract it from an animal (hence making it animal "juice"), except soy milk.



you have a point. Stilll I think technically not actual meat but a meat "by-product"


----------



## meetdilip (May 14, 2017)

If you see them kill those animals, how much they suffer before butchered, you would probably never touch meat.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> If you see them kill those animals, how much they suffer before butchered, you would probably never touch meat.


I have seen it and frankly, it didn't bother me. The animals are fulfilling their life's purpose, which was to be eaten.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2017)

There is no absolute statement regarding superiority of veg & non-veg foods.For people living in colder climates like North USA,Canada,Russia,Nordic Countries,eating non-veg has both evolutionary & practical benefits.For people in hotter/tropical climates it is more of a taste preference.Both veg & non-veg foods have their own strengths & weaknesses but as long as a person's genetic makeup can support it,there is no issue with either.


----------



## quicky008 (May 14, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> If you see them kill those animals, how much they suffer before butchered, you would probably never touch meat.


A very pertinent point indeed.I saw an animal getting butchered when i was still very young and i haven't touched meat since then-its been aptly said that "meat is murder".I'm also on the verge of giving up the consumption of eggs & milk completely.Why would you want to slaughter a living sentient being in cold blood just for the sake of palate pleasure-for a meal that will barely last 15 mins?! Its a very cruel,barbaric and an ignoble thing to do and i find it hard to fathom how people who feel no compunctions about it manage to go about their lives normally without feeling even an iota of remorse for their actions.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no absolute statement regarding superiority of veg & non-veg foods.For people living in colder climates like North USA,Canada,Russia,Nordic Countries,eating non-veg has both evolutionary & practical benefits.For people in hotter/tropical climates it is more of a taste preference.Both veg & non-veg foods have their own strengths & weaknesses but as long as a person's genetic makeup can support it,there is no issue with either.


Agreed


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2017)

My take on this, 
1) Sort all Life based on their similarity to humans, with the least similar at the bottom (like bacteria, etc).
2) Consume every edible life from the bottom, and head towards the top until you have every kind of nutrients your body needs, taking into account your climate, your spending capacity etc.
3) You will usually arrive at lacto vegetarian or even *Pescetarianism or eggiterian*
4) ????
5 Profit with little animal life slaughter


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2017)

*rolls eyes*

Here we go again.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2017)

If Milk is a Non-veg (technically) then why Vegetarians consume it ?
And eating Eggs doesn't mean you are killing an animal...and No Pain is given.

Basically, this is all a Food Chain.
Human are Omnivorous and are on top of the food chain.

If Lions stop eating herbivorous, because of Pain then entire Ecosystem will be hampered.

And I know we have a soft heart and think of saving lives


----------



## Pasapa (May 15, 2017)

I've never understood why some people consider killing animals for food is a terrible thing to do. We humans have done it since the beginning of our time. 
Besides plants are living things too ,isn't killing them bad too?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2017)

^going by that logic killing humans for food isn't supposed to be a terrible thing to do either,as it is also being done in certain circles since the beginning of time! 

And people have been committing murder,rape,arson etc since time immemorial-that doesn't necessarily make them the morally right thing to do.


----------



## Pasapa (May 15, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^going by that logic killing humans for food isn't supposed to be a terrible thing to do either,as it is also being done in certain circles since the beginning of time!
> 
> And people have been committing murder,rape,arson etc since time immemorial-that doesn't necessarily make them the morally right thing to do.



I don't remember humans eating other humans on a large scale for survival?
And you're equating food consumption with rape and murder? 
Look at my quote I said it's okay to kill animals for food not for some thing like leisure or sadism. And again why not touch on the plants are living things argument?

And btw morality is relative.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 15, 2017)

I kill mosquitoes everyday...


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2017)

Someone here suggested earlier that if one witnesses how brutally animals are slaughtered for human consumption then he'll probably never touch meat again.I'd like to make an addendum to it,if i may:while the shrieks and cries of helpless animals that are being butchered in cold blood may fail to perturb many individuals that are rather jaded or hard-hearted by nature,i think if one such person decides to stand in the vicinity of an abattoir or meat shop and inhale the horrible stench that emanates from those accursed places for a few minutes,then in all likelihood he'll feel so repulsed and disgusted by it that he'll eventually decide to stop eating meat for good(saying this from experience,unless of course the person in question is so apathetic that something as foul as the smell of death itself fails to affect him) .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I kill mosquitoes everyday...


Capital Punishment


----------



## Pasapa (May 15, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Capital Punishment



Death to the mosquito killers !!!


----------



## ratul (May 15, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I kill mosquitoes everyday...



I really like this. Even if we say that plants don't have conciousness, mosquitoes, cockroaches, spider, they all have. And we kill them not even for food, but just coz we are disgusted by them, and want to get rid of them asap. Morality here, if you see, is gone for a total spin. But most of us don't care, coz they don't scream, and just are squatted and dead in a second. Same should be with animals, instead of slowly killing them, just kill them instantaneously, without any sufference. Though i don't agree with the mal-practices in today's world regarding inhuman breeding of poultry just for food, but we humans have exploded at such a rapid pace in past century, that it has become a necessity now.



quicky008 said:


> Someone here suggested earlier that if one witnesses how brutally animals are slaughtered for human consumption then he'll probably never touch meat again.I'd like to make an addendum to it,if i may:while the shrieks and cries of helpless animals that are being butchered in cold blood may fail to perturb many individuals that are rather jaded or hard-hearted by nature,i think if one such person decides to stand in the vicinity of an abattoir or meat shop and inhale the horrible stench that emanates from those accursed places for a few minutes,then in all likelihood he'll feel so repulsed and disgusted by it that he'll eventually decide to stop eating meat for good(saying this from experience,unless of course the person in question is so apathetic that something as foul as the smell of death itself fails to affect him) .



Yup, even I don't like the smell of Jimikand, Pumpkin, Radish, Garlic, Onion and so on. So many vegetables have such a bad stench, yet after cooking, they are good to eat. Same is the case with non-veg, bad stench before cooking, if you cook correctly, no smell, and wonderful taste. 
I would say, don't poke your nose in other's food taste, and just enjoy your meal.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 15, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no absolute statement regarding superiority of veg & non-veg foods.For people living in colder climates like North USA,Canada,Russia,Nordic Countries,eating non-veg has both evolutionary & practical benefits.For people in hotter/tropical climates it is more of a taste preference.Both veg & non-veg foods have their own strengths & weaknesses but as long as a person's genetic makeup can support it,there is no issue with either.


I agree. Also one's diet may depend upon one's health condition. A patient might have to opt for a vegetarian or a non-vegetarian diet as prescribed by doctors depending upon that patient's health condition.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Someone here suggested earlier that if one witnesses how brutally animals are slaughtered for human consumption then he'll probably never touch meat again.I'd like to make an addendum to it,if i may:while the shrieks and cries of helpless animals that are being butchered in cold blood may fail to perturb many individuals that are rather jaded or hard-hearted by nature,i think if one such person decides to stand in the vicinity of an abattoir or meat shop and inhale the horrible stench that emanates from those accursed places for a few minutes,then in all likelihood he'll feel so repulsed and disgusted by it that he'll eventually decide to stop eating meat for good(saying this from experience,unless of course the person in question is so apathetic that something as foul as the smell of death itself fails to affect him) .


Agreed to an extent. But not all slaughterhouses are brutal. And no, I don't think anyone who witnesses a butcher going about his act is brutal or hard-hearted. Neither do I think the stench emanating from a slaughterhouse  is as horrible compared to say, rotten tomatoes,garbage, faecal matter etc.


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2017)

ratul said:


> Yup, even I don't like the smell of Jimikand, Pumpkin, Radish, Garlic, Onion and so on. So many vegetables have such a bad stench, yet after cooking, they are good to eat. Same is the case with non-veg, bad stench before cooking, if you cook correctly, no smell, and wonderful taste.
> I would say, don't poke your nose in other's food taste, and just enjoy your meal.



"Don't poke your nose in other's food taste,and just enjoy your meal"-would you care to explain what this decidedly moronic statement means exactly?I've had several vegetables in my lifetime including the ones that you've mentioned but never have i on any occasion found them to be particularly malodourous,especially when they were fresh.And if perchance there's some vegetable(that i dont know of)which might have a characteristically unpleasant smell (like jackfruit maybe),i'm sure its definitely not as ghastly or as repulsive as the foul and pestilential odour that emanates from a slaughterhouse. However a vegetable starts to emit a sort of putrid odour when it begins to rot,and that serves as an indication that its no longer fit for consumption and therefore,should be discarded.

As you've been particularly emphatic on the fact that you consume vegetables that have "such a bad stench",i can't help but wonder how on earth could that be possible-say,you're not in the habit of having rotten veggies for your meals,are you?


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Agreed to an extent. But not all slaughterhouses are brutal. And no, I don't think anyone who witnesses a butcher going about his act is brutal or hard-hearted. Neither do I think the stench emanating from a slaughterhouse  is as horrible compared to say, rotten tomatoes,garbage, faecal matter etc.



How could a slaughterhouse not be brutal?Animals are routinely tortured to death ruthlessly at such places,therefore i daresay slaughterhouses are the very epitome of brutality and savagery(whether they kill animals instantly there or through a slow,painful method is immaterial-i'm sure you'll agree that the act of killing,in itself,is a very heinous and a cruel thing.)

And i'm not suggesting that anyone who witnesses a butcher going about his business of slitting animals' throats or tearing them apart from limb to limb relentlessly even when they are fully conscious is hard-hearted per se,i'm merely saying that anyone who sees it but feels not even the slightest bit of revulsion about it or worse,finds it to be a very delightful and enjoyable spectacle(i know there are many that do)are callous (or perhaps even sadistic)by nature.

And if the stench of slaughterhouses doesn't really bother you as much as certain other smelly things that you've alluded to,then i don't know what to say(personally i think it smells just as bad as they do,if not far worse).However the prime difference between them is that we don't put things like garbage,excrement etc into our mouths because they smell so bad but people actually turn out in droves to purchase the by-product that comes out of those stinking & blood-soaked slaughterhouses so that they can feast upon them with much joy and gusto,which is not only ironic but also unfortunate to say the least!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2017)

The "halal" style butchering is even more barbaric, id prefer if the animals were to die, they die as fast as possible with the minimum amount of time they suffer.
Halal style killing is beyond inhumane..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

^^a widely popular myth which really brings out the "don't believe everything you see" logic.A living body is a very complex machine & sometimes what appears to be one thing to human's naked eye might be a completely opposite thing at biological level not visible to human eye.

To put it in layman's term on a forum like this,one can shut down a pc either by clicking shut down in OS or simply pull the power/psu plug from UPS/power outlet.For an illiterate person knowing nothing about PCs,the 2nd method would seem much more efficient but in reality it is not.

Animal Slaughter: Is halal killing painless? Is it more painful than conventional butchering? - Quora


> *The scientific facts*
> A team at the university of Hannover in Germany examined the claims through the use of EEG and ECG records during slaughter. Several electrodes were surgically implanted at various points of the skull of all the animals used in the experiment and they were then allowed to recover for several weeks. Some of the animals were subsequently slaughtered the halal way by making a swift, deep incision with a sharp knife on the neck, cutting the jugular veins and carotid arteries of both sides together with the trachea and esophagus but leaving the spinal cord intact. The remainder were stunned before slaughter using a captive bolt pistol method as is customary in Western slaughterhouses. The EEG and ECG recordings allowed to monitor the condition of the brain and heart throughout.
> *
> The Halal method*
> ...


----------



## ratul (May 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> "Don't poke your nose in other's food taste,and just enjoy your meal"-would you care to explain what this decidedly moronic statement means exactly?I've had several vegetables in my lifetime including the ones that you've mentioned but never have i on any occasion found them to be particularly malodourous,especially when they were fresh.And if perchance there's some vegetable(that i dont know of)which might have a characteristically unpleasant smell (like jackfruit maybe),i'm sure its definitely not as ghastly or as repulsive as the foul and pestilential odour that emanates from a slaughterhouse. However a vegetable starts to emit a sort of putrid odour when it begins to rot,and that serves as an indication that its no longer fit for consumption and therefore,should be discarded.
> 
> As you've been particularly emphatic on the fact that you consume vegetables that have "such a bad stench",i can't help but wonder how that on earth could that be possible-say,you're not in the habit of having rotten veggies for your meals,are you?



well, either you are a troll, or you don't have any regards to anyone's opinion whatsoever.
Or a kid who doesn't understand that reaction to smell depends from person to person. My mom can't stand the smell of the garlic, can't even stand near the food if garlic smell is too strong. I don't like the smell of papaya at all, makes me want to puke.
You might not like the smell of non-veg, that's OK, I don't mind it, apart from fish, which I don't eat that often as well.
And remember, every non-vegetarian do eat the vegetables, we are omnivorous, not completely non-veg, so we know what vegetables smells bad, and what not. You are not the "privileged" vegan here. That's what I meant by "don't poke your nose into others meals", if it bothers you, leave, or else, somebody would force meat down your throat.


----------



## meetdilip (May 16, 2017)

Most people here understand the pain of those poor things that are bred and then slaughtered inhumanly. There are only 2 things that makes supporters justify it.

1. They do it. So, it must be right

2. Some bad politics is going on in this issue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2017)

Fresh meat, like fresh vegetables, doesn't has foul odour. 
Take a stroll in the morning the day after where a vegetable market (sabji mandi) takes place and try not to get nauseated.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2017)

Halal method is painless...I doubt it.
So, that means all the innocent beheaded people by Terrorists didn't feel a slight of pain ?

And also I saw the butchering of chickens in shops, they keep a big plastic drum and just cut the vein of chicken and throw it in the drum, and after that the poor bird just flutter its wings for less than a minute before going to sleep. (so, is it painless or painful ?)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

Read my earlier post,like I said what "you see" is not what "actually is". Heart & Brain are 2 separate organs with very different functions.To summarize,in Halal method,the focus is on disabling brain rather than heart so what you see is involuntary movement of body because of a working heart with a dead brain which can no longer feel anything.

It is hard to say how humans feel when subjected to same method as that would require conducting inhuman experiments but the theory is solid.If brain can be disabled within few seconds by any method then it doesn't matter how many times or for how long the body twitches afterwards,it will not be able to feel pain.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2017)

*It is hard to say how humans feel when subjected to same method as that would require conducting inhuman experiments but the theory is solid.If brain can be disabled within few seconds by any method then it doesn't matter how many times or for how long the body twitches afterwards,it will not be able to feel pain.*

classic example when you treat animals as "objects of meat" rather than living beings. Its not just about the pain, but the entire duration of it. Apply the exact same logic to a human and then say which method would you choose. Again, something like that would be indescribable and unthinkable to do on humans, because well.. we're humans right ?
On the internet, people would justify any piece of shit argument, tell me then, why do we not just "cut the vein and let the brain go dead" on prisoners with capital punishment ? Why do we prefer hanging which instantly snaps their neck and kills them


----------



## lywyre (May 16, 2017)

I am an vegetarian who is trying to avoid milk related items. But ironically, I have just got a liking to paneer recently. 

I do know a few friends who turned to be vegetarian for various reasons. I know a few who turned to non-veg. 
Everybody has their own reasons for their choices. You will not take a decision during the course of this discussion, but at some point in life you _*may*_ chose to be a vegan/veg/non-veg. If and when that happens, it will happen slowly over a few months or years and for reasons only you will understand.


----------



## chimera201 (May 16, 2017)

ratul said:


> well, either you are a troll, or you don't have any regards to anyone's opinion whatsoever.
> Or a kid who doesn't understand that reaction to smell depends from person to person. My mom can't stand the smell of the garlic, can't even stand near the food if garlic smell is too strong. I don't like the smell of papaya at all, makes me want to puke.
> You might not like the smell of non-veg, that's OK, I don't mind it, apart from fish, which I don't eat that often as well.
> And remember, every non-vegetarian do eat the vegetables, we are omnivorous, not completely non-veg, so we know what vegetables smells bad, and what not. You are not the "privileged" vegan here. That's what I meant by "don't poke your nose into others meals", if it bothers you, leave, or else, somebody would force meat down your throat.



He is probably talking about the smell at chicken/mutton shops or fish markets, not the smell of the chicken/mutton/fish you bought and brought at home.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is hard to say how humans feel when subjected to same method as that would require conducting inhuman experiments but the theory is solid.If brain can be disabled within few seconds by any method then it doesn't matter how many times or for how long the body twitches afterwards,it will not be able to feel pain.


Its hard to disable brain using halal method. and the no of times body twitches afterwards is not like some stored signals in body which activates after brain death.
the moment body stops moving means instant brain death due stopped signals from brain to the body.

Any many people have experience death scenario...when somebody dies there will an instant blackout (microsecond) and everything will be lost (i don't know where).
my friend had a tragic accident (though he survived)..but his experience tells me that he didn't remember anything what happened when suddenly a car crashed his leg and he was unconscious and he didn't see the car coming but only felt an instant blackout.

I agree with the point that we feel the pain later
For e.g: A bullet on a leg will not/or a short fall breaking bones will not give pain for some seconds and then it starts increasing and creeps the hell out of you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> *It is hard to say how humans feel when subjected to same method as that would require conducting inhuman experiments but the theory is solid.If brain can be disabled within few seconds by any method then it doesn't matter how many times or for how long the body twitches afterwards,it will not be able to feel pain.*
> 
> classic example when you treat animals as "objects of meat" rather than living beings. Its not just about the pain, but the entire duration of it. Apply the exact same logic to a human and then say which method would you choose. Again, something like that would be indescribable and unthinkable to do on humans, because well.. we're humans right ?
> On the internet, people would justify any piece of shit argument, tell me then, why do we not just "cut the vein and let the brain go dead" on prisoners with capital punishment ? Why do we prefer hanging which instantly snaps their neck and kills them


*Try not to get too emotional over online arguments even if the issue is close to your heart.*I just gave a link to a post where it was stated that as per a scientific study done  to compare the effects of Halal & western method,the halal method was found to be much less painful to animals in question.I did not say that it means it is okay to be nonveg because that would not be a logical conclusion of this study.

Also you are wrong about hanging instantly killing,what it instantly does is sever the connection of spine to brain rendering the subject unconscious & unable to feel anything.Death occurs only after a few minutes & that is why every court judgement says "....to be hanged till death". Human heart works differently so it can not be said for sure how long it will take to disable brain after a vein cut but as hanging is the preferred method for capital punishment(outside US) & considered "humane"(not my words but words of judges) I am guessing it takes longer & hence not used as a form of capital punishment by any democratic country.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Its hard to disable brain using halal method. and the no of times body twitches afterwards is not like some stored signals in body which activates after brain death.
> the moment body stops moving means instant brain death due stopped signals from brain to the body.
> 
> Any many people have experience death scenario...when somebody dies there will an instant blackout (microsecond) and everything will be lost (i don't know where).
> ...


*Don't take it otherwise but avoid making such sweeping statements with no professional knowledge to back it up,especially when arguing against a scientifically conducted study.*Brain & nervous system are the most complex organs of human body & *one can not simply say "the moment body stops moving means instant brain death due stopped signals from brain to the body".*
*io9.gizmodo.com/5862418/10-bodily-functions-that-continue-after-death


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Don't take it otherwise but avoid making such sweeping statements with no professional knowledge to back it up,especially when arguing against a scientifically conducted study.*Brain & nervous system are the most complex organs of human body & *one can not simply say "the moment body stops moving means instant brain death due stopped signals from brain to the body".*
> *io9.gizmodo.com/5862418/10-bodily-functions-that-continue-after-death




"A study of the issue commissioned by the Dutch government in 2008 concluded that "ritual slaughter has a number of negative aspects for the animals when compared to conventional procedures where a stun is performed prior to slaughter".
Its findings were mirrored in a 2010 report by a consortium of scientists for an EU-funded project, which concluded that "it can be stated with the utmost probability that animals feel pain during the throat cut without prior stunning".
It said research showed most cattle seemed to lose consciousness between five and 90 seconds after the cut, and were sometimes subjected to "potentially painful manipulations", including follow-up cuts, while still conscious."

Should animals be stunned before slaughter? - BBC News

The above excerpts are from bbc and  aren't sweeping generalised statements.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

The earlier reply of mine was not directed towards you but another person for simply making a sweeping statement without any logical backing.Your reply is the one to be posted when arguing such matters.Anyway the link below mention it was one of the earliest study done to study effects of ritual vs stunning slaughter but just like any scientific study its conclusions can be challenged but only by another scientific study & not by simply making statements:
Wilhelm Schulze - Wikipedia


----------



## Stormbringer (May 16, 2017)

My 2 cents on this topic.

One can't outright declare a food habit as right or wrong. Food habits varies due geographical conditions. I am currently living in Oslo, Norway. Here vegetation is not possible throughout the year. Many vegetables are grown in specially constructed Greenhouses and everything else are imported from other countries. Hence prices tend to be higher. In such a case, Vegetarian diet is expensive and may not provide all the nutrients in sufficient quantity to sustain the local climate. To survive is a base human instinct. If it’s required to survive, killing an animal for food is necessary and not something to be judged.

I’m a Vegetarian. My Non-Vegetarian friends, Neighbors and colleagues respect my food choice. They take extra effort and not make Non-Veg food items when they invite me for Lunch/Dinner etc so I won’t accidently consume meat. I’m grateful for that. So, in return I respect their food choices. It’s not too much to ask, is it?


In short, Eat what you eat and drop the condescending attitude. Being vegetarians does not give us a moral high ground over others.

Note: Jackfruits doesn’t smell unpleasant unless its rotten.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 16, 2017)

I'm also a 100% pure (White-lacto-red meat to be precise) VEGETARIAN and  I respect cruel Non-vegetarians for their food choices.

Save Hypocrisy ! Save Ignorance !! Save Homo sapiens sapiens !!!


----------



## meetdilip (May 16, 2017)

Anybody seen Planet of Apes, the first part ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2017)

Let's just hope nobody here cites being veg or nonveg as the reason for the above post


----------



## quicky008 (May 17, 2017)

ratul said:


> well, *either you are a troll*, or you don't have any regards to anyone's opinion whatsoever.
> *Or a kid* who doesn't understand that reaction to smell depends from person to person. My mom can't stand the smell of the garlic, can't even stand near the food if garlic smell is too strong. I don't like the smell of papaya at all, makes me want to puke.
> You might not like the smell of non-veg, that's OK, I don't mind it, apart from fish, which I don't eat that often as well.
> And remember, every non-vegetarian do eat the vegetables, we are omnivorous, not completely non-veg, so we know what vegetables smells bad, and what not. You are not the "privileged" vegan here. That's what I meant by "don't poke your nose into others meals", *if it bothers you, leave, or else, somebody would force meat down your throat.*



Says the imbecile who uses remarks like "dont poke your nose in others food smell" and "somebody would force meat down your throat" to put forward his views in an online forum-when one takes into account the puerile and ludicrous nature of your comments it doesn't take long to realize who the "troll" or "kid" is in this particular situation.And did you actually read my post thoroughly before advising me to refrain from poking my nose in others food and all that nonsense(thats assuming your mental faculties are in good working order and are not fickle or immature like that of a child,which may lead you to experience great difficulties even while performing basic tasks like reading a few lines of text written in simple english)?I was *not* referring to the *smell of non-vegan foods*,but to the *sickly stench* that *emits from slaughterhouses*-did that evade your notice by any chance or are you so daft that you didn't understand what i was saying??

And what do you mean by "you don't have any regards to anyone's opinion whatsoever"?The way i see it,you are the one who provoked me in the first place by posting an utterly offensive and inflammatory comment in response to a normal discussion that i was having with some other members about the abominable conditions that exist in slaughterhouses,which clearly proves that* it is you who shows no consideration or regard for the opinions that are held by others*,not me and it appears whenever you run into someone whose views don't exactly align with yours you try to subvert his activities by hurling insults and abuses at him,which speaks volumes about what kind of a person you really are.

Also if the brashness and insolence with which you've responded to my posts thus far are anything to go by,i'd say you're the one who considers himself to be a "priviledged " non-vegetarian,therefore consider ridding yourself of your own high-handedness and hypocrisy before you decide to go about leveling such baseless accusations at others.

And if you think you can *force meat down my throat*,you're more than welcome to give it a try-i can give you my solemnest assurance that *its outcome will be very tragic indeed*(for you,that is)and consequently you'll have to spend the rest of your life in a *completely vegetative state*!


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 17, 2017)

Guys please refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 17, 2017)

@quicky008 I like your sense of English vocabulary!
Note: My points are not directed towards anybody here.

What I think is, the supreme power in this entire world is "Nature". (Many would say "God", but I am more of a guy who likes science). Though humans made different beliefs, religions etc. to practice upon, the supreme power "Nature" has made us omnivorous. Even if a 50 year old vegan person have meat for the first time in his life, his body would digest it and soak nutrients out of it. Also, the entire food chain of living beings depends upon "kill to eat" rule. So, there is nothing wrong in eating animals.
Some people feel disgusted if they see animals getting killed for meat, some don't. It just depends upon their upbringing, environment and how their mind works. There is absolutely nothing wrong in both cases.

Yes, I agree that the way animals are treated in slaughterhouses are inhumane, but we feel so because we have such soft feelings. A lion who kills for food may look inhumane or barbaric to somebody, but that is absolutely right thing to do so and nobody's opinion really matters here, but the nature. There is no happy or easy going life for every living being on the planet earth.


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> . (Many would say "God", but I am more of a guy who likes science).



It should be European science, to which India was a mystery till 1600 AD


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2017)

And why do you need to even label science?Science is facts over which no country/organisation/individual holds a monopoly.*There is no such thing as "European science" or "Indian science" ,only "European scientists" & "Indian scientists".
*


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2017)

The education we receive teaches us that India was discovered by Vasco Da Gama is late 1400s. America was also discovered. Do I need to say more on this ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2017)

Who taught you that India was discovered by Vasco Da Gama?He discovered sea route to India & both are different things.Same is the case for America. *Btw what you are using right now for typing these posts also came from "European/American scientists" inventions & discoveries.Be grateful to those European & American scientists without whose contributions humanity would probably still be living in villages with average life span of 30 years.*


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2017)

Just like history, science is also inspired by political view points. There is ayurveda, which is not backed with people some think we should be grateful to. We survived at least 3,000 years in modern ( European ) history with meds we need to be grateful only to our ancestors, not people with very fair skin.

If you want more background on this, read about Hortus Malabaricus, where Europeans were awed by biological richness of Indian sub continent during the same period when we were " discovered ".


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2017)

Let me give my two cents on this controversial issue. I am generally biased towards non-vegetarianism, therefore that would be reflected in my outlook in the below paragraphs.

A person's preference in food is a result of mental conditioning resulting from the environment that they have grown up in or the experiences that they have experienced over the years. This is not very different from a person's preference in ,say ,music. But this has nothing to do with belief or religion, just plain old conditioning. We adopt behaviour patterns and other habits, not from instinct but by watching others and our elders. Our family has as much effect on our behaviours, habits and preferences as much as peer pressure does. Aborigines in Australia are known to consume grub, Chinese people are known to consume Octopi and dogs, basically foods that fall outside an Indian's sensibility of food. But if an Indian were to consume those food, would there be any grievous harm? No. You may gag and puke, but eating dog meat won't kill you, neither would eating Octopus meat, at least not unless you have some form of severe allergy to such foods. Similarly, if you are a vegetarian and you were to consume non-vegetarian food at some point, nothing happens. If you feel bad about the animals killed for their meat, that is just you. Only one stopping you is you and not your religion, beliefs, or anyone else.

That being said, animal meat is just that: Proteins, a complex compound of carbon, hydrogen and oxygen among others. If you consume it, it helps build and maintain your body. If you choose not to consume it, no problem, its a free country. But if you are a vegetarian ask yourselves this, if you were born and brought up in a non-vegetarian household, would you be bashing non-vegetarian food and non-vegetarians right now? If you consider yourself lucky to be born in a vegetarian family, its actually just that, luck. It is luck that we are all born in our family, society, city, state or country. If your consciousness could have manifested anywhere in the world and you could have adopted the food of the place of our birth, so what is the importance of our preference of food in the grand scheme of things? 

PS: I am generally targeting vegetarians here because most of them tend to judge non-vegetarians a little too harshly and I find myself most of the time defending myself against them. Also, it tends to be a one way argument since non-vegetarians also consume vegetarian food but generally it does not work the other way around.

PPS: This was written in a hurry so there might be logical fallacies, so point them out and I will clarify.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Just like history, science is also inspired by political view points. There is ayurveda, which is not backed with people some think we should be grateful to. We survived at least 3,000 years in modern ( European ) history with meds we need to be grateful only to our ancestors, not people with very fair skin.
> 
> If you want more background on this, read about Hortus Malabaricus, where Europeans were awed by biological richness of Indian sub continent during the same period when we were " discovered ".



Quite ironic to see you giving example of ayurveda on internet(invented by Tim Berners Lee) using computer(Charles Babbage) using ac electricity(Michael Faraday) in good health because of DPT & Polio vaccines(Louis Pasteur) you received when you were a child.You probably also believe that Indians had developed aeroplanes aka Vimaans depicted in mythological stories before wright brothers.Well at least you didn't say you believe in area 51 conspiracy theory,i guess that's a plus point.

*There is no shame in accepting the facts,for no matter what,facts are facts.India's contribution to modern science is almost nil & that's a fact.No matter how much anyone try to believe,this will not change.Instead of dreaming about "glorious past of Ayurveda",think about why India can not claim to even one blockbuster drug developed by an Indian company & why all Indian pharmaceutical companies are known in the world as "generic drug makers"(a glorious term for copying the formula developed by someone else).*


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Let me give my two cents on this controversial issue. I am generally biased towards non-vegetarianism, therefore that would be reflected in my outlook in the below paragraphs.
> 
> A person's preference in food is a result of mental conditioning resulting from the environment that they have grown up in or the experiences that they have experienced over the years. This is not very different from a person's preference in ,say ,music. But this has nothing to do with belief or religion, just plain old conditioning. We adopt behaviour patterns and other habits, not from instinct but by watching others and our elders. Our family has as much effect on our behaviours, habits and preferences as much as peer pressure does. Aborigines in Australia are known to consume grub, Chinese people are known to consume Octopi and dogs, basically foods that fall outside an Indian's sensibility of food. But if an Indian were to consume those food, would there be any grievous harm? No. You may gag and puke, but eating dog meat won't kill you, neither would eating Octopus meat, at least not unless you have some form of severe allergy to such foods. Similarly, if you are a vegetarian and you were to consume non-vegetarian food at some point, nothing happens. If you feel bad about the animals killed for their meat, that is just you. Only one stopping you is you and not your religion, beliefs, or anyone else.
> 
> ...


Just my two cents on this,I was born & brought up in a non-veg household & still never liked the taste of meat as a child so as soon as I got a choice I decided to leave it(still eat egg though as it taste good).


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *India's contribution to modern science is almost nil & that's a fact.
> "glorious past of Ayurveda"*



Indians, during the time Western fair men arrived, were more civilized, advanced and rich than any other civilization in the world. We had everything indigenous.



whitestar_999 said:


> known in the world as "generic drug makers"(a glorious term for copying the formula developed by someone else



Same reason why they wanted our markets open in 90s and does not wish to open their own job markets. They were the ones who pitched for open economy and market. We are behind today and slave to European science because we were a colony of an European country till last century. Even a good part of last century was gone in serving a single European nation.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just my two cents on this,I was born & brought up in a non-veg household & still never liked the taste of meat as a child so as soon as I got a choice I decided to leave it(still eat egg though as it taste good).


And nothing wrong with that. Its better to know the full facts than be like "le vegetarian master race."

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Indians, during the time Western fair men arrived, were more civilized, advanced and rich than any other civilization in the world. We had everything indigenous.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason why they wanted our markets open in 90s and does not wish to open their own job markets. They were the ones who pitched for open economy and market. We are behind today and slave to European science because we were a colony of an European country till last century. Even a good part of last century was gone in serving a single European nation.


And again I say be grateful that our markets opened in 90s.*It is clear that you don't have what I call "an open mind" so let's end this discussion with a link & a quote from my side,I will not reply further in this regard.*

Hindu rate of growth - Wikipedia

*



			For those who believe, no explanation is necessary; for those who do not believe, no explanation is possible.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2017)

Of course, you are motivated by some political scenario. I am not affiliated to any of those. I don't like when we buy everything foreign made and then those countries say " get of out of my country ". I certainly do not have such a broad mind.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Indians, during the time Western fair men arrived, were more civilized, advanced and rich than any other civilization in the world. We had everything indigenous.
> 
> Same reason why they wanted our markets open in 90s and does not wish to open their own job markets. They were the ones who pitched for open economy and market. *We are behind today and slave to European science because we were a colony of an European country till last century. Even a good part of last century was gone in serving a single European nation.*



After WW1, Germany was impoverished, its infrastructure destroyed and they had accumulated a massive debt due to war reparations. However, in around 20 years they turned their economy around and became powerful enough once more to challenge global powers in WW2, all with little to no outside help.

We have been independent for close to 70 years and what have we done?

Edit: If you don't like the comparison with some European power, then compare ourselves to Japan. They were also beaten badly but are still a developed country today.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 17, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Of course, you are motivated by some political scenario. I am not affiliated to any of those. I don't like when we buy everything foreign made and then those countries say " get of out of my country ". I certainly do not have such a broad mind.


Fyki most of the products that you are using right now ( laptop, internet, earphones, shirt, pant, watches, mobile phone, medicines) etc.  are foreign made.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2017)

*No more off-topic posts related to "glorious India's past & bullied India's present",stick to veg vs non-veg.*


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *No more off-topic posts related to "glorious India's past & bullied India's present",stick to veg vs non-veg.*


I just want to say that we are where we are because of politics, bureaucracy and corruption, but I digress.

On topic: I believe that vegetarianism is a luxury we have right now. If there were some hypothetically major food crisis, even the staunchest vegetarian will revert to baser instincts and turn to non-vegetarian food for sustenance. Hell, even non-vegetarians would turn to consuming meat such as dog meat in such a time.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 18, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I just want to say that wconsumption if animal mea we are because of politics, bureaucracy and corruption, but I digress.
> 
> On topic: I believe that vegetarianism is a luxury we have right now. If there were some hypothetically major food crisis, even the staunchest vegetarian will revert to baser instincts and turn to non-vegetarian food for sustenance. Hell, even non-vegetarians would turn to consuming meat such as dog meat in such a time.


Seconded.

2 cents of my own - Suppose a universal law is proposed banning consumption of animal meat all across the world? What will happen?

I think the number of carnivorous animals in this planet are not enough to consume tbe extra herbivorous animals saved as a result of  the ban 

The result would be ecological imbalance.


----------



## meetdilip (May 18, 2017)

This discussion is just like asking, which one is good, Congress or AAP. Both have solid supporters. Just ask ourselves, which one suites our ideology. There is no scope of veg diet in barren lands like desert or ice desert as in Europe.


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2017)

I am just saying that ideology does not matter because eating meat won't kill you. Its only choice.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2017)

as per OP question none is better or none is bad.
both are equal I would say....and for this I don't need to put a scientific evidence to support.

Its just a coin with two sides as simple as that, and nature has created every opposite pairs if u notice.
+ve vs -ve
man vs women
day vs night
good vs bad
happiness vs sadness
veg vs non-veg
and its never ending


----------



## ratul (May 18, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Says the imbecile who uses remarks like "dont poke your nose in others food smell" and "somebody would force meat down your throat" to put forward his views in an online forum-when one takes into account the puerile and ludicrous nature of your comments it doesn't take long to realize who the "troll" or "kid" is in this particular situation.And did you actually read my post thoroughly before advising me to refrain from poking my nose in others food and all that nonsense(thats assuming your mental faculties are in good working order and are not fickle or immature like that of a child,which may lead you to experience great difficulties even while performing basic tasks like reading a few lines of text written in simple english)?I was *not* referring to the *smell of non-vegan foods*,but to the *sickly stench* that *emits from slaughterhouses*-did that evade your notice by any chance or are you so daft that you didn't understand what i was saying??
> 
> And what do you mean by "you don't have any regards to anyone's opinion whatsoever"?The way i see it,you are the one who provoked me in the first place by posting an utterly offensive and inflammatory comment in response to a normal discussion that i was having with some other members about the abominable conditions that exist in slaughterhouses,which clearly proves that* it is you who shows no consideration or regard for the opinions that are held by others*,not me and it appears whenever you run into someone whose views don't exactly align with yours you try to subvert his activities by hurling insults and abuses at him,which speaks volumes about what kind of a person you really are.
> 
> ...



First of all, your vocabulary is really good. But, throwing random english words doesn't make you right.
The frustration in this post is clearly visible, and shows who's the kid who can't take a sensible comment to his chest, instead just starts bashing left and right. Thanks for proving my point right.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2017)

For all the vegetarians out there check this out :



Spoiler








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=279319815806938


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> veg vs non-veg


TBH, veg vs non-veg is not really that black and white as your other examples. Herbivores and carnivores are polar opposite, but humans are Omnivores, even the vegetarians. Therefore, this is a grey area.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 23, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Seconded.
> 
> 2 cents of my own - Suppose a universal law is proposed banning consumption of animal meat all across the world? What will happen?
> 
> ...



You're joking, right?
Most of the animals non-vegetarians are eating are not hunted from the wild. They are bred in mostly horrible conditions. 
Ergo there will be not ecological imbalance as a result, only less suffering, less water pollution and less erosion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> You're joking, right?
> Most of the animals non-vegetarians are eating are not hunted from the wild. They are bred in mostly horrible conditions.
> Ergo there will be not ecological imbalance as a result, only less suffering, less water pollution and less erosion.


If all those animals meant for human consumption are left open in the wild, there will be imbalance.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If all those animals meant for human consumption are left open in the wild, there will be imbalance.



I never said that. Someone is trying to create an argument out of thin air.... 
Not that it really needs to be said, I meant when you stop breeding them and close shop when they are all dead, then there will be no ecological imbalance.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 24, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> You're joking, right?
> Most of the animals non-vegetarians are eating are not hunted from the wild. They are bred in mostly horrible conditions.
> Ergo there will be not ecological imbalance as a result, only less suffering, less water pollution and less erosion.


I think I mentioned "Saved" i.e. Closing shop without killing the animals. This would lead to surplus animals


----------



## Prime_Coder (May 24, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> For all the vegetarians out there check this out :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1. Really nice!.


----------



## Ronnie012 (May 24, 2017)

Just for fun


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 5, 2017)

Essentially we are all non-vegetarians gulping ton of bacteria and insects in night.What we do in day sometimes becomes totally irrelevant.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2017)

What do you guys think about this one Sky burial - Wikipedia

good/bad/agree/disagree etc ?

Note: this is one not pin-pointing any religion, but just our views on the subject


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> What do you guys think about this one Sky burial - Wikipedia
> 
> good/bad/agree/disagree etc ?
> 
> Note: this is one not pin-pointing any religion, but just our views on the subject


No opinion really. People are free to practice whatever funeral rites they want to practice. The deceased don't really have a say in the matter.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 28, 2017)

At the expense of being a hypocrite since I consume non-veg, I'd say being veg is a good thing if anyone can. I can't find any reason to eat non-veg stuff if a person easily has the alternative of being a vegetarian.
But right now I just don't care much about about animal life and I continue to eat, If the day comes when I feel more sympathy, I'll reduce/stop eating non-veg food.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2017)

I eat not veg to make sure those birds and animals don't rule the world. I specially don't like the idea of earth being overcrowded by lots of chickens. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 28, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> I eat not veg to make sure those birds and animals don't rule the world. I specially don't like the idea of earth being overcrowded by lots of chickens.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


It's nice to hear that people like you exist who fight bravely against the chicken army .

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> I eat not veg to make sure those birds and animals don't rule the world. I specially don't like the idea of earth being overcrowded by lots of chickens.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Enjoying your position on the top of the food chain?


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2017)

There is a Movie..
Grave (2016) - IMDb
When a young vegetarian undergoes a carnivorous hazing ritual at vet school, an unbidden taste for meat begins to grow in her.

Also in today's newspaper


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

When your teeth are not made for meat then why are you altering nature? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2017)

theterminator said:


> When your teeth are not made for meat then why are you altering nature?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, they are made for meat, at least some of them. We have canine teeth and are omnivores.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Actually, they are made for meat, at least some of them. We have canine teeth and are omnivores.



No we don't. Dogs have teeth that can rip apart flesh. Also we dont have claws that can catch hold a prey & out intestines are longer than flesh eaters since they need to get rid of the meat quickly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2017)

You are confusing eating raw meat with cooked meat.Humans discovery of controlled fire allowed them to eat meat without using "carnivore teeth". Cooked meat is fundamentally different from raw meat so any argument about humans not evolved/predisposed to eat meat is wrong.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 20, 2017)

theterminator said:


> No we don't. Dogs have teeth that can rip apart flesh. Also we dont have claws that can catch hold a prey & out intestines are longer than flesh eaters since they need to get rid of the meat quickly.


what do you mean by getting rid of meat?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> what do you mean by getting rid of meat?


Carnivores can obtain nutrients from meat quickly & easily unlike herbivores who requires a complex digestive system including long intestines to process & extract nutrients from the food.Because of this carnivores need to take shit(no pun intended) more often than herbivores.However this is applicable when we are talking about raw meat,properly cooked meat is good enough to be handled by human digestive system.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2017)

theterminator said:


> No we don't. Dogs have teeth that can rip apart flesh. Also we dont have claws that can catch hold a prey & out intestines are longer than flesh eaters since they need to get rid of the meat quickly.


What logic is that? It's common sense that human body can process meat just fine regardless of whether you are brought up as a vegetarian or non-vegetarian. Only consuming vegetarian food does not mean that you will die if you consume non-vegetarian food someday, contrarily you body will still benefit regardless.

Vegetarianism is a choice, that's all. The only person judging you is you yourself.

Also, humans don't have claws because we evolved to rely on tools instead.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2017)

Nanducob said:


>


Papa Franku is life.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 20, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> What logic is that? It's common sense that human body can process meat just fine regardless of whether you are brought up as a vegetarian or non-vegetarian. Only consuming vegetarian food does not mean that you will die if you consume non-vegetarian food someday, contrarily you body will still benefit regardless.
> 
> Vegetarianism is a choice, that's all. The only person judging you is you yourself.
> 
> Also, humans don't have claws because we evolved to rely on tools instead.



Logic is we are changing natural process.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> I eat not veg to make sure those birds and animals don't rule the world. I specially don't like the idea of earth being overcrowded by lots of chickens.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


The sacrifice you're making now for the sake of mankind, will be remembered till the end of earth. 
@Hrishi - The man who saved the world from chickens.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Logic is we are changing natural process.


Then you will have to wait at least a million years worth of evolution to live in your vegetarian utopia.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Then you will have to wait at least a million years worth of evolution to live in your vegetarian utopia.


Even some plants are insectivores. 
I'm pretty sure evolution would not make our digestive system go backwards.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 20, 2017)

just to make myself clear Im not representing govt's view. People develop misconceptions so quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 20, 2017)

Speaking from just the health point of view - I s it guaranteed that if we eat veg food only and abhor eating non-veg food we will live longer & healthier lives?

I think no. People in Japan are known for leading healthier, longer lives despite of being hard core non-vegetarians. 

On the orther hand - Consider eating Paneer Butter Masala, Ghee fried veg items on a daily basis?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 20, 2017)

For People living in the colder climates such as Netsilik Inuit meat is the primary(earlier the only) source of food and clothing. For them non-veg is the natural process/way.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 21, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Logic is we are changing natural process.


"Changing Natural Process" takes a lot of time, according to the theory of evolution. That is why we see stupid people asking " If we evolved from Monkeys why are there still monkeys around? " 
If you preach Veganism for your whole life, you're doing nothing  and the chain will be broken sometime even if you pass on to the next generations.
Nothing is "natural" per se. The vitamn C that you'll get from a vitamin supplement is the same as what you'll get from a lemon. A healthy body is an appropriate balance of chemical reactions.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 22, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> "Changing Natural Process" takes a lot of time, according to the theory of evolution. *That is why we see stupid people asking " If we evolved from Monkeys why are there still monkeys around?* "
> If you preach Veganism for your whole life, you're doing nothing  and the chain will be broken sometime even if you pass on to the next generations.
> Nothing is "natural" per se. The vitamn C that you'll get from a vitamin supplement is the same as what you'll get from a lemon. A healthy body is an appropriate balance of chemical reactions.



Well I guess I might also fall in the stupid category now coz even I 'm also puzzled as to how monkeys still exist while humans evolved out of them. Evolution doesn't happen overnight I agree but shouldn't certain species of apes show signs of evolving?

I think a more apt term is adaptation of food rather than evolution. When we can adapt the food to our liking why's there need for evolving as per food?


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Well I guess I might also fall in the stupid category now coz even I 'm also puzzled as to how monkeys still exist while humans evolved out of them. Evolution doesn't happen overnight I agree but shouldn't certain species of apes show signs of evolving?


Imagine 2 plants, one on the shade and one near the sunlight.
The one in the shade, will eventually die/show limited growth or grow dormant or it may totally evolve to variety which grows well only in shades. But the one near the sunlight, will eventually bend towards it and continues to grow.

Apply this logic to a monkey & a man, w.r.t evolution.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 22, 2017)

Flash said:


> Imagine 2 plants, one on the shade and one near the sunlight.
> The one in the shade, will eventually die/show limited growth or grow dormant or it may totally evolve to variety which grows well only in shades. But the one near the sunlight, will eventually bend towards it and continues to grow.
> 
> Apply this logic to a monkey & a man, w.r.t evolution.


That's an example of adaptation not evolution if I am not wrong. Both plants basically adapted to their surroundings.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 22, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Papa Franku is life.


Franku is love.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 23, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Well I guess I might also fall in the stupid category now coz even I 'm also puzzled as to how monkeys still exist while humans evolved out of them. Evolution doesn't happen overnight I agree but shouldn't certain species of apes show signs of evolving?


We didn't evolve from monkeys, We both had the same ancestor.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> We didn't evolve from monkeys, We both had the same ancestor.


Hmm you mean like Paneer, Cheese and Curd that evolved from a common ancestor, milk?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 24, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Hmm you mean like Paneer, Cheese and Curd that evolved from a common ancestor, milk?


hehe yes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Hmm you mean like Paneer, Cheese and Curd that evolved from a common ancestor, milk?


Milk products are also non vegetarian since they are animal derivatives.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Milk products are also non vegetarian since they are animal derivatives.


I thought this is common knowledge.
That is the difference betwen vegan and vegetarian. Vegans don't consume any animal product, including milk.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 24, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I thought this is common knowledge.
> That is *the difference betwen vegan and vegetarian*. Vegans don't consume any animal product, including milk.


Also; they always want you to know that they are Vegan.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Also; they always want you to know that they are Vegan.


In that FilthyFrank episode he goes around and tells people "Hey! I'm vegan, give me a medal."


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 25, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> In that FilthyFrank episode he goes around and tells people "Hey! I'm vegan, give me a medal."


yeah i remember, funny


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't know why people are creating new words. We have enough words in dictionary.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 25, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I don't know why people are creating new words. We have enough words in dictionary.


Nope tbere aren't. I am an omnivore trying to become herbivore.


----------

